# RC60 24b mower deck idler pulley - kubota brand required?



## kumike (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey all,

I've got a b2100 with an rc60-24b deck and the idler pulley gets red hot when I mow and the belt smells.

My question is can I replace this pulley with one that fits from agri supply, or should I get the Kubota brand $125 business?

It's part no 

76539-34883
 
Also, how do I look up aftermarket pulleys that will be a same-size replacement for this one?

I can take it to the store and measure/compare, but is there a list of like part numbers somewhere?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like the bearing is failing, you will need the measurements of the original pulley, OD X ID X pulley width, whether it is for the flat of the belt or the double Vee, if you can match that with an after market, why not, Kubota will most likely have a Japanese bearing and after market will be Chinese, I have the RC60 also and I know I will be looking aftermarket when I need to replace, a couple of years ago I used after market seals and bearings for the spindle housings and seals for the gear box, still running ok.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Any one with the same dimensions will work. AgriSupply has many, many replacement parts including pulleys on their online site. I get 99% of my parts from them, including replacement blades. No reason to buy OEM other than excessive cost.


----------

